# can my sister be a surrogacy with my embrios



## GC (Dec 7, 2006)

Please can someone tell me if my sister can be a surrogacy with my embryos. I have hydro in both my tubes so i have had them clipped. I am currently going through my second ivf treatment but i want to see what my other options are in case this doesn't work. Can someone help me?


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

Yes your sister could be your surrogate.

There is a lovely thread on here by Lisabelle whose sister carried her DD - be warned though you will be in tears by the end if the thread  

Also not so long ago there was a  surrogacy arrangement between 3 sisters - 1 donated the egg, 1 was the Intended mother and the other sister was the surrogate. 

Good luck with your treatment.

T xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Tashja I didn't know that, what an amazing journey  

Good Luck GC with your journey 

love Jo
x x x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Here you go - makes for amazing reading 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2005/oct/25/medicineandhealth.lifeandhealth

T xx

/links


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks Tashja, will have a read 

Hope you are well 

Love Jo
x x x


----------

